# medicare coding 95867 95920



## colleensso (Apr 6, 2010)

I am trying to get my assist surgeon paid for codes 95867 and 95920. Patient had a 42415 excisionparotid gland. I put a modifier 26 and it keeps get denied as payment does not get paid separately. CMS standards state that the assis doctor, not the promary Doctor can get paid for this. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## eblanken (Apr 7, 2010)

The assistant surgeon cannot bill for those services according to CMS. 
Their policy states:

Medicare requires that the operating surgeon request this test and the monitoring performed by a physician other than:

The operating surgeon. 
*The technical/surgical assistant. *
The anesthesiologist rendering the anesthesia.


----------



## colleensso (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you


----------

